# Uni./College Students - Where do you go during your breaks?



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a pretty good spot where I could hang out (alone) during breaks... a small parkette behind the main building with a bunch of picnic tables. Other students would go there but it was never busy and I usually wasn't the only one alone.

Unfortunately it's getting very cold so I don't know where the heck to go and I'm a tad nervous about it :|

I sit in the cafe sometimes but it's always very busy and loud. Often I'll end up sitting on a bench in a random hallway where I see other people do work sometimes but I don't want to have to do that for every break.

(I don't have too many breaks to deal with, a 3-hr break one day and a 1-hr break two other days.)


----------



## vidory (Sep 25, 2010)

I know what you mean, those breaks can be very hard especially if you don't have anywhere to go during them. Somehow, everyone else seems to have someone else to hang out with. I'm lucky right now as I can usually go back to my residence during most breaks, but why don't you try going to the library and getting some work done. I mean if you have to deal with the breaks you might as well be productive. That way, you wont have to concentrate on having nowhere to go, and its what most people do anyways (at least at my university)


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

For breaks, I'm usually eating lunch or dinner. And if I have studying or work to do, then I'm usually in the library before or after that. If I don't have work, then I usually sit in this one area in the student union that's pretty quiet, even during the day, and I'll just be listening to music and playing with my phone. I never actually hang out with people during my breaks, which of course sucks.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, when I had breaks I would just sit in my car...Sometimes I would listen to music, work on class work, or grab some lunch from McDonalds


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I love the library because it's huge, and you can find a corner where you're totally alone. I take my laptop. Just another thing I miss about home. Here, there's basically just one big room where you must sit next to someone else...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ I went for the library too.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I stare at my books, pretending to read, in the cafeteria, library or anywhere there is seating.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm lucky this semester. All my classes are back-to-back. No breaks. But last semester I had an hour break and I would spend it everyday in the library, doing work or just listening to my iPod.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hidin on the 3rd floor of the library tryin to recover from the panic of being in other places.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I go back to my flat and either wait for the next lecture, if there is one, or work/rest.

I'm trying to see if I can go to other's flats too.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Take up some smoking. Always ate up my free time.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Library or home.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd go to the library. Sometimes I went to the caf if it wasn't too busy. 

I don't have breaks between classes anymore as they're never on the same day, but sometimes I have some time to kill between work and school, just not enough time to go home. In that case, I go to the mall and eat teriyaki experience. It's okay.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The library is like my live savour, that or I go for a walk after I eat!


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

At a community college, but have 10 minute breaks between classes (all my classes are in the same area). There is a quiet garden area that is usually void of people, so I'll walk around there, smoke a cig, go to class, and get the hell out of there. I hate lingering around the campus.


----------



## Undead (Oct 26, 2010)

Why not go to the computer room?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I would go to the library. Kind of sucked because at least in the area I sat, it was always fairly busy. I didn't explore it though.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had times where I'll just walk all across campus. I'll go into the caf even if I'm not going to eat, or go to the rec center with my laptop and act like I'm doing something (or do something). I can also go into the nearby neighborhood.


----------



## neeko (Aug 9, 2010)

Usually the library. Sometimes, I try to find spots where I can be alone to just RELAXXXXXXXXX, but I haven't really found a very good one; one where I can really be alone.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Library and blend in


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't have breaks this semester as I have class every day but its only one class per day. Last semester though I used to just sit in my car and jam out, or go to the library and use the computer just using the internet. Never walked about, never joined in on the break room (where there is always people talking and laughing and what not), or anything that can be considered socializing.


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the same break schedule as you OP (one 3-hour and two 1-hour a week). During the 1-hour breaks I usually sit in the hall outside the lecture hall and do some reading, and other people do that too so I don't feel completely isolated. I'll occasionally go to the library if it gets too loud or I have some serious work to do. If it's nice out I'll go outside and work or smoke (bad habit, but it kills time). During the 3-hour break I tend to go home and rest or eat (I can't eat by myself in that caf, even though there are usually other people eating alone there). I like to get work done during breaks if I can because it's a good time to be productive. Especially during the short breaks where you don't feel overwhelmed.


----------



## Nostalgic (Oct 28, 2010)

Back to my student flat.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have any breaks since i have a few classes a day, after that i go straight home.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Usually I go to the library and chill out on the computer or I sit in my car and listen to music. Other times I just drive around get food or go to the mall since its down the street practically


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I go to the computer lab or one of the building lounges and try to blend in. For one of my classes I go to the empty classroom an hour before class starts and do homework.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't have breaks over an hour long. What I do for the short breaks I have is just go to class a bit early and sit and read.


----------



## Merqutio (Oct 21, 2004)

I usually just hide out in a private area in the library during breaks.


----------



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

The library or the quiet study room. I prefer the library though just because there is private booths you can sit at.


----------



## iamthespider (Nov 24, 2010)

I go to work! Having money is nice, plus I can usually do some homework, too. If I don't have to work, I usually go back to my apt; it's like a 7-minute walk. I need to start going somewhere more public during my breaks, like the library or a coffee place, what with the better chances of random people talking to me and all.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm... scouting for girls with the bodybuilder in my class lol. Too much jailbait at my college tho  x


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Library woot woot. Loves it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Back to my apartment, or if I only have an hour break, I usually eat something from the cafeteria or find a nice place in the school free of people, and turn my ipod up full blast!


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been finding refuge in the uni library, though do sometimes sit on a bench next to a lake on campus, the area is surrounded by trees so feels pretty secure there. Sometimes also computer room if I get dizzy reading.


----------

